# 8 month old puppy with sore hind foot



## Goatsmom (Mar 18, 2014)

How long does it take for a puppy to heal 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forumryrb bef VCR. Hyhnk


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Depends what happened to the paw?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Was his paw stepped on, or did he twist it? Healing time depends on whether the foot is broken, sprained or just tender. Ice packs will reduce swelling, and heat works well for hurt muscles and tendons.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Ditto the above. More info about the injury or suspected injury will help. If you don't know what caused the injury, then look to see if there is something still stuck between the toes.


----------



## Goatsmom (Mar 18, 2014)

He tried to jump on house already putting more waight on if 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forumryrb bef VCR. Hyhnk


----------



## Goatsmom (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forumryrb bef VCR. Hyhnk


----------

